# Sure-Jell



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

I've read that " Sure-Jell " ( found in the supermarket with canning supplies )can control diarrhea, by drinking a mixture of one teaspoon of Sure-Jell and 1/4 cup non-citrus juice, 30 minutes before eating a meal. I haven't tried this yet. Has anyone tried this ? Does it help ? I'm desperate !! and depressed. S.G.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Isn't that like taking guar gum or some jello type agent?I remember when I used to eat jello it seemed to have a good effect.







I think there are fiber suppliments that are guar gum... Give it a try! I'll do that instead of immodium, then pop 3-4 metamucils at night to clean out the next morning.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it is pectin, which should act like most other of the soluble fibers, I would thinkChecked the sure-jell site it is pectin.Some antidiarrheals have used pectin in them http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshelf/drug...524,343,00.htmlK.


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks for your answers !








S.G.


----------

